# LGB couplers



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to change the couplers on a LGB car to the knuckle type. I have some on hand but they don't fit right on the LGB trucks. Which brand or type do I need---there are so many to chose from.
Thanks, Ewald


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Often you have to cut off the button on the end of the tongue. 

More information is needed.

Do you want to use the truck tongue and keep the same coupler height?

Do you want ti raise the coupler tongue height to body mount height?

Do you want to convert to body mounts?

What are the cars?

We aren't mind readers. There are a lot of possible answers.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

LGB couplers are usually much the same but what knuckle couplers do you want to use? They are not all compatible with each other. Do you have other cars already with knuckle couplers to match? As Chuck said more info is needed. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadee and LGB knuckles fit perfectly on LGB cars. Kadee comes in small #1 and larger G couplers. G is similiar in size to LGB knuckles.
I never cut LGB tabs as this would make the car less valuable if and when I might sell it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

My recommendation is to put Kadee's on everything.


----------



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

So first of all I'm new to G scale however many years with American Flyer and HO. Over the past few months I have purchased rolling stock on line. Some from on line stores and some from eBay. I have Aristo Craft, Bachmann, LGB and some USA trains. I thought that as long as each car had knuckle couplers that they were all compatible with each other. Big mistake. I can hear you all chuckling over my assumption. I also learned that I have a different scale in each of these manufactures but that will have to do for now. What are my options for connecting these cars together? They all have couplers attached to the trucks at this time.

Thanks for your help, Ewald


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What cars do you have? Those manufacturers made cars in different scales!

AristoCraft couplers will not mate easily with other couplers. Other brands usually will easily mate, unless some couplers are low, truck mounted, and others are high body mounted.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You can fight it from now on, or put Kadees on everything. Get a height gauge and match to it. Truck mounting ls the easiest, body mount looks better. Go to Kadees web site and look at large scale conversions. It will cost around $7 per car to do it right.







http://www.reindeerpass.com/gscale-2.aspx


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Listen to Mike. That is easiest and best.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ewald, body mounted couplers can create problems with some cars on small radius curves especially on S bends so be aware of that too. It is to do with the distance between the wheels and the couplers.

Andrew


----------



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I found lots of info on the Kadee web site. Plan on ordering the Kadee #831 or the #1831 for my 4 axle LGB car to get things going. BTW how do I know if I have a G scale or #1 scale or does that matter? The Kadee site shows only a slight measurement difference.

Ewald


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The gauge 1 couplers are smaller. They are correct for 1:32 scale cars. I do not have any 1:32 rolling stock. I use the "G" couplers on my 1:29and 1:22.5/24 cars and engines. 

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

SInce the G version is larger they tend to stay together better on uneven track as vertical movement (truck mounted couplers) is more tolerant.
I do use the #1 on body mounted cars.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first got into G scale I did KD's 831's on everything. Very little problems. No matter what car or engine I used them on they worked. After 20 some years I'm switching over to body mounts.

Don


----------

